# Aftermarket Gauges



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I have a 96 Sentra GXE 5 speed. I want to know if anyone makes gauges for it. It has NO TACH. I am getting tired of seeing these same gauges. Your help is very much appreciated.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

www.importintelligence.com


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2002)

on the importintelligence website when it has the different color options are those for like on the actual gauges or around the gauages like it shows in carbon fiber?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2002)

*switching from nothing to tac*

how can i switch from the normal guagues to one with a tac?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

drpepper911 said:


> *on the importintelligence website when it has the different color options are those for like on the actual gauges or around the gauages like it shows in carbon fiber? *


It's the actual gauges, but it's not real CF, just a vinyl overlay.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Thanks for the site. Any other sites would be appreciated


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *Thanks for the site. Any other sites would be appreciated *


Do you know anything about switching the type of layout you have? or where I can get a TAC from for my car?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

you can do a full cluster swap .. price i dont know yet but i will by monday. jes get a US or JDM 200 SX cluster and adjust the meter to match your old ones. that what im planning to do.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

My guages..for now


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *My guages..for now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like the layout.. do you have any close up pictures of how you have the tach mounted?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

zeroviper,

I have noticed that you have taken lots of interest in my guages. I will try to get some really good pics of them tommorow(Sat.)


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2002)

thats cool thanks alot


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Gonzoangel: why would you quote me and then ask me a question? I just want to know the whole point of that.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Here is a better pic of my guages. The tach is just mounted with 3m double sided tape in that lilttle "pocket" if the pic doesnt show go here 
http://www.99xe.nissanpower.com/whats_new.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *Here is a better pic of my guages. The tach is just mounted with 3m double sided tape in that lilttle "pocket" if the pic doesnt show go here
> http://www.99xe.nissanpower.com/whats_new.html
> 
> 
> ...


did you have to cut a part of the bezel out to mount the tach like you have? how deep is the tach? also on your page was it hard to put the carbon fiber tape on the rear reflector and how much did that cost you? does it hold up in weather?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

zeroviper,
Nope didnt have to cut anything the tach is about 2.5-3" deep, I think


----------



## SE-RMadness (Apr 30, 2002)

What about a A-Pillar Pod? would the gagues work in that? I went to the Blitz Web site and they had some really nice ones...


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

SE-RMadness,
I dont like pillar pods becasue you have to refocus your eyes to read them, mine are pretty close to the stock gauges so i dont have to readjust my eyes as much.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

What is the blitz website??


----------

